

End of Europe - Conspiracy

After swiss voting for restricting Eu members the European union panicking there countries to fallow swissland we may see end Europe in 2 years.. All countries returning their currency and controlling their borders..
======
erekel
Good, I look forward to the collapse of the EU. No more Polish or Romanians
flooding our streets.

We were smart enough not to adopt the Euro, so I don't see we'd have many
problems. Also, no more having Brussels (read France and Germany), dictating
our policies and how we spend our money.

~~~
nmc
Yeah, we will be so much better off, when those F-ing froggies and sauerkrauts
start fighting again like in the good ol' 40s. And Polish and Romanians should
die instead of _" flooding our streets"_.

Seriously, there is a lot to blame on the EU, but do not forget it brought us
peace (putting Kosovo on the side) after more than two centuries of war.

